# Removing vomit smell from carpet?



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

We all had the stomach flu a couple days ago and there were a couple accidents on the carpet in the living room. I cleaned the areas immediately with a Green Machine carpet cleaner and repeated it again the next day, both times using the regular cleaning solution that comes with the machine. I also tried using hot water and vinegar but so far nothing seems to be helping to diminish the sour vomit smell that is still lingering. Any ideas on something else to use on it?


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

As i posted in another thread I usually only put boiling hot water in my carpet cleaner and get excellent results. Are you in a climate where you can open the windows for some fresh air? The room may just need a good airing out at this point? I would continue to carpet clean with hot water.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I have been able to open the windows that last couple days and it has helped. There is one spot though that still smells fairly strongly. I will try the boiling hot water today, thanks!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

You need an enzyme cleaner like Bac-Out, or Nature's Miracle (available for getting out pet odors). I don't think you need to use the machine (heat might kill the enzymes). Just follow the directions on the bottle. Hope you're all feeling and smelling better soon!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I would also recommend the pet-mess enzyme cleaners. We've had good luck with those on lots of bodily-fluid messes.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Pinesol. (Not sure if I'd use it straight or diluted with water.)


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Nature's Miracle. My dog was sick, pooped in his crate while we were gone and because he's such a clean boy, ate it to clean up his crate.

POO-VOMIT EVERYWHERE!!!! He's an 80 lb greyhound. Oh, the humanity. I can now officially clean ANYTHING up.

Nature's Miracle saved my life (and my mind). Lol. I don't work for them, and I'm not getting paid to say this.

The smell was gone the next day after saturating with the cleaner.

Good luck! Heat is not necessary with this cleaner, you just kinda have to rope off the area til it dries.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Hydrogen peroxide! Pour directly on the stain.

If you want, you can mix 10 oz of hydrogen peroxide, one tablespoon of baking soda, and one teaspoon of dishwashing liquid and soak the stain with the mixture. Allow to dry and vacuum up any white residue which remains after it is dry. This removed the scent of cat pee for me! and you know how hard that is to get rid of!


----------

